# Mosquito Lake monster flathead



## BigCatHunter21 (May 24, 2012)

Went out for some night fishing on mosquito ... hooked into a monster


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

Nice fish

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Congrats BigCatHunter21...Your name tells it all.. Congrats Again....JIM....CL....:B


----------



## BigCatHunter21 (May 24, 2012)

Thanks Crappie


----------



## zachxbass (Jun 23, 2011)

Great work! That thing is a beast!
What was it caught on?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## BigCatHunter21 (May 24, 2012)

zachxbass said:


> Great work! That thing is a beast!
> What was it caught on?
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Crappie off the bottom ... 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## BigCatHunter21 (May 24, 2012)

I thought you would have seen it on Facebook dude... its a beast


----------



## dcr619 (Feb 4, 2012)

Nice catfish!


----------



## postalhunter1 (Jun 5, 2010)

Great fish!! Is it just me or does it seem like more and more of us are catching Flat Heads? I have never caught one, but I am looking forward to it!!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## JohnPD (Jun 12, 2012)

Wow. I've never caught a flathead either, but sure would love to.


----------



## NOTMRDUCKS (Dec 3, 2011)

Very nice indeed!


----------



## catfish chaser (Aug 29, 2011)

Awesome flatty man, congrats!!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## SPLMAX SAM (Jul 10, 2010)

Nice catch


Composed and sent from a tiny cell phone keyboard


----------



## Portage Lakes Bait & Tack (Jul 13, 2011)

Huge. Great job.


----------



## deer in headlights (Aug 17, 2012)

one day...

nice catch!


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

Very nice fish!!!!


----------



## cityslicker (Oct 26, 2006)

What is it? A sheepshead??
________________________
Love never fails.


----------



## BuckBlocker (Aug 18, 2012)

Seems like the cats r getting bigger. Kinda like our teenagers, they must be feeding the bait steroids. Anyone know where I can get some RBST/GMO free organic nightcrawlers?


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## BigCatHunter21 (May 24, 2012)

cityslicker said:


> What is it? A sheepshead??
> ________________________
> Love never fails.


Flathead dude

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Fishin Chick (Feb 27, 2010)

That thing could easily swallow a baby !


----------



## sixate (Aug 20, 2012)

Awesome fish. I caught my first flathead out there this past Sunday, and it was a beast. It was a blast pulling in such a huge fish.


----------



## Khersh88 (Aug 20, 2011)

Ha ha i was out on the boat that night looking for em ended up sleeping on the boat and earning my best record on the boat for screwing up fish ha ha. Had 5 runs i landed one channel. Got to fight the heaveist one ive ever felt in my life for all of 3 seconds i messed up that one one other and my buddy screwed up two ha ha. I know it doesnt count but ive caught a 40# er and a couple 30s but the one i had on was at least a 50 at least!!! Theyre in there. Im gonna go out there here in a few.


----------



## tkbiker (Jul 30, 2004)

Nice Flat ..Congrats!!


----------

